# Sony Ericson Live With Walkman WT9I



## sanoob.tv (Nov 3, 2011)

guys,
i got the mobile tdy mornin,so posting some quick shots of the phone as i promised...
*picasaweb.google.com/sanoob.tv/SonyEricsonWt9iLiveWithWalkman?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 3, 2011)

It looks nice and have lot of good things...do tell us about the sound quality...and if u found any thing special in walkman department


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 4, 2011)

Why on earth did they remove the super Mega Bass™ feature !!!!!!!!


----------



## sanoob.tv (Nov 4, 2011)

im not that satisfied with the sound,
yes no mega bass
,no custom equalizer
,need to remove battery to change sd card,
have stereo speakers,
good front cam for gmail and skype.
awesome interface,
fast scroll when choosing music
good cam,video quality is good too.il try to post pictures and video taken in sunlight soon.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 4, 2011)

not satisfied with sound...did u try any other earphones other than which came along...


----------



## ujjwal321 (Nov 6, 2011)

If you bought your phone mainly for music then you fell for the 'walkman' gimmick by SE.. I don't think SE does anything special to actually improve the audio quality of their walkman series.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Nov 17, 2011)

well,
i have been using this phone for 2 weeks now,n i love it.
well Music is better when comparing to other android phones from se and Samsung.im using the ordinary headphone that came along with the package.buts its pretty good.

i got 1 day 16 hour 35 min battery backup(in power saver mode) with mild use of wifi,bluetooth camera n all and a lot of music.

love the video recording,got high resolution.pictures taken also are of good quality.but lack sharpness some times.

its small compared to ace,so its quite handy.never had the lag problem what so ever.front camera are also good,did some gtalk video chat.

i bought the black n green one,n it kinda look cool.

my other choice was Samsung galaxy ace,but this one was worth the buy for sure


----------



## apurvcn (Nov 27, 2011)

May i know the price.Is it available for buyin online??


----------



## ancientrites (Dec 16, 2011)

dear sanoob you are not alone here
i bought this live with walkman last month.sadly at beginning i was bit dissapointed bcoz there was no mega bass,normal bass nor custom equiliser.Also inear headset sucks too imo
so what i did is bought SE mh610 inear headset and downloaded equalizer from android.I was simply amazed by stunning effects.
rest assured this mobile showed its true colour and potential.I love it


----------



## sanoob.tv (Dec 17, 2011)

thnx for the info,
did you do the software update???
some said they have restarting problem.

one more thing,i have many background app running,even though i kill these process they restart after some time.this include google map,fun and download,and many other services.how much do you get the backup on battery??n how much for the headset??


----------



## ujjwal321 (Dec 17, 2011)

ancientrites said:


> dear sanoob you are not alone here
> i bought this live with walkman last month.sadly at beginning i was bit dissapointed bcoz there was no mega bass,normal bass nor custom equiliser.Also inear headset sucks too imo
> so what i did is bought SE mh610 inear headset and downloaded equalizer from android.I was simply amazed by stunning effects.
> rest assured this mobile showed its true colour and potential.I love it



if u want real equalizer in android and not just music player tweaks root your device and install dsp manager.. u can get much better sound quality.


----------

